# Sticky  THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR CLASSIFIED ADS - READ PLEASE!!!!!



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR CLASSIFIED ADS - READ PLEASE*

This forum exists to discuss the process of buying and selling cars, negotiating deals, financing, leases, etc.
This is not the place for WTB / WTS / WTT type posts. If you'd like to make a post like that, please try our Classifieds sections, which are fonud here:
Volkwagen Classifieds, hosted by VWVortex.com
Audi classifieds, hosted by Fourtitude.com
All WTB / WTT / WTS / Looking for... type threads posted here will be removed or locked. This will help keep this forum clean, and posting that type of ad in the right place will be more productive for everyone.
Thanks!


----------

